# Think I might have done something blonde!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I renewed my membership at the beginning of this week, I even have a receipt for the transaction  BUT................ when I went into the shop to check my transaction and status tonight, my renewal was still in the cart :? :?:

Have I had a recent blonde moment and not realised it? - doesn't surprise me if I have :roll:. Don't want to miss the next issue of Absolutte 8)

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> I renewed my membership at the beginning of this week, I even have a receipt for the transaction  BUT................ when I went into the shop to check my transaction and status tonight, my renewal was still in the cart :? :?:
> 
> Have I had a recent blonde moment and not realised it? - doesn't surprise me if I have :roll:. Don't want to miss the next issue of Absolutte 8)
> 
> Hev x


Absolutte should be here next week    

So you have missed it now   
[smiley=clown.gif]

Pm Nutts or Lou :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> [So you have missed it now
> [smiley=clown.gif]












Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > [So you have missed it now
> ...


You can borrow my copy :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you Darling :-*

Hev x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hev

Go back in and checkout using cheque as payment method. Obviously don't send us a cheque. We'll then process the paypal and link the two 

and we'll send you absoluTTe this weekend along with everyone elses


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Done 

All I need to do now is ambush the postman :lol:  :wink:

Davidg - thanks for your kind offer but its ok cos I'll be getting my own copy to drool over :-* 8)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done Hev, if only all your blonde moments were that simple  A real blonde moment would have been not to have renewed and missed your copy of A9 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Well done Hev, if only all your blonde moments were that simple  A real blonde moment would have been not to have renewed and missed your copy of A9 8)


 :roll:

Hev x


----------

